# Globe model 400 slicer, a couple questions



## dazdnaz (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I have had this slicer in my garage for quite some time.  When I got it I had put it up on a top shelf and it is so heavy I never got around to taking it down to give it a once over.
Being inspired by the Bacon sub-forum I jumped in and got some BACON started forcing me to get the slicer down and running.

There is a lot of information on Globes site for newer equipment but not the Model 400, I am curios if anyone might know the age of this beast and maybe a resource for a manual. I got it all taken apart and cleaned up to include new grease, in the process removed all the stickers on it from the various stores it has traveled to (last one I think was Wild Oats), this Decal remover worked fantastic. Unfortunately I also removed the Old timey Globe decal due to its condition. Anyone know where I might acquire a reproduction? Globe was not much help here, I thought they would be proud this thing is still out there slicing away and want their label on it.

It also has a light on it, any ideas how to get to it to replace the bulb? Not really needed but I would like all things to function.

Cleaning her up:






The results:





The needed sticker:





The light housing:





Thanks for looking


----------



## mosparky (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm guessing there is an access panel underneath.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 19, 2020)

We have a Hobart dealer next town over.  They work on every brand.  Well, commercial heavy duty stuff.  If you have one of them close contact them.


----------



## dazdnaz (Aug 19, 2020)

mosparky said:


> I'm guessing there is an access panel underneath.


It's completely open underneath to access all the mechanics


----------



## dazdnaz (Aug 19, 2020)

I will flip it over again and get a better angle


----------



## dazdnaz (Aug 19, 2020)

There is a small perforated panel that is sciliconed in, I did not go that far on my tear down. I guess that is next, it is right under the bulb location. I will have a look tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up I thought maybe the housing was press fit and I just needed to pull it out but I didn't want to damage anything.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 19, 2020)

Might be an older unit but you did a good job cleaning it up. Be nice to see when you get it into action!

Ryan


----------

